# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Belkin ռաուտեռը Ucom մոդեմը չի ճանաչում

## Pagan_Angel

Belkin F6D4230-4 ռաուտեռը Ucom մոդեմը չի ճանաչում:

Երբ լարով եմ միացնում առանց խնդիր կպնում եմ ցանցին, բայց որ ռաուտեռն եմ միացնում անընդհատ թարթում է մոդեմին համապատասխանող ԼԷԴ լույսը, այսինքն չի ճանաչում մոդեմը: Երբ Դինամիկ IP-ից փոփոխություն եմ անում Ստատիկի կարգավորումների մեջ - մոդեմը սկսում է ճանաչել, բայց ինտեռնետ չի ստանում:

Խորհուրդնե՞ր:

Հ.Գ. երբ տեղադրողները միացրեցին մոդեմը, ռռաուտեռը կարգավորելուց հետո լրիվ կարգին աշխատում էր, մոտ 15 րոպե: Հետո որոշեցի Ucom սպասարկողի դրած գաղտնաբառը փոխել - միանգամից սկսեց մոդեմը չճանաչել, ու էդպես մինչեվ հիմա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ նույն խնդիրը հանդիպել ա Dlink ու Tplink ռաութերներով։ Ուրիշ պրովայդերից IP-Ն նորմալ ստանում էին, UCOM-ից՝ չէ։
Յուքոմի գոյություն չուեցող սերվիսը պահանջեց ռաութերը տանել իրանց մոտ։ Վերջ որոշեցինք ռաութերների պռաշիվկեն թարմացնենք։ Dlink-ը կեսից մեռավ (էս ֆիրման վաղուց ա աչքիցս ընկել), իսկ TPlink-ը դրանից նորմալ թարմացավ, հետո նորմալ IP ստացավ ու խնդիրը լուծվավ։

----------

keyboard (11.10.2012)

----------


## Pagan_Angel

Իմն էլ տարա, ասեցին ռաուտեռը "թափեմ", քանի որ ինքը չի համապատասխանում Ucom-ի ստանդարտներին.
Իմ մոտ սենց խնդիր ա - պռաշիվկեն որը սարքի վրայա ավելի նոր ա, քան սայթում տեղադրածը, հետեվաբար "թարմացնել" չեմ կարողանում:

Լուծման տարբերակ ենթադրում եմ չկա???

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եթե մեջը կայքինից տարբերվող պռաշիվկայա, նշանակում ա ինչ-որ տեղ դրանք կան, կարելի ա փորել, գտնել։
Կամ էլ ուրիշ ֆիրմայի պռաշիվկա դնել, կոնցեպտրոնիկ, DD-WRT, կամ էդ կարգի ինչ որ վրեն նստի։
Քոնը հիմա ի՞նչ վերսիայա պռաշիվկեն։

----------

keyboard (11.10.2012)

----------


## Pagan_Angel

F6D4230-4_WW_1.00.06, իսկ սայթում 5-ն ա;
ինետում ոչ-մի տեղ ինֆո չկա 6-ի մասին, ուրիշ պռաշիվկա էլ վռոդե դեռ չեմ գտնում (կամ չեմ հասկանում որ/ոնց) քցեմ

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իսկ հենց 1.00.05 դնել չի լինու՞մ։

----------


## keyboard

> F6D4230-4_WW_1.00.06, իսկ սայթում 5-ն ա;
> ինետում ոչ-մի տեղ ինֆո չկա 6-ի մասին, ուրիշ պռաշիվկա էլ վռոդե դեռ չեմ գտնում (կամ չեմ հասկանում որ/ոնց) քցեմ


Ճիշտն ասած, նոր եմ տուն մտել, ուղեղս բավականին հոգնածա, թե չէ ես կանեի, բայց ուղղություն ցույց տալու համար մի խորհուրդ տամ, փորձի էդ Բելկինի համար ինետից գտնես ZyXEL ի համապատասխան պռաշիվկեն ու դնես վրեն, մի ռուս ծանոթ ունեմ, մի անգամ մի լինկ էր ուղարկել, թե ոնց են DIR-620-ը սարքում ZyXEL keenetic:
Եթե չստացվի, գրի վաղը ավելի մանրամասն կկազմակերպեմ:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

keyboard - երեվի թողնենք վաղվան, որովհետեվ երեվի դեռ որ բան չեմ գտնում էտ թեմայով

Աթեիստ - չէ, ասում ա քոնն ավելի նորն ա

----------


## Pagan_Angel

ժող, եթե բռնեմ ստատիկ սարքեմ ձեվ չունի չէ՞ աշխատելու: (Երբ որ լափթոփս ուղիղ միացած ա մոդեմին, ինքը ստանում ա լոկալ IP, բայց որ հին Ucom մոդեմների վրայա միանում, մի հատ անճոռնի IP ա ստանում)
Screenshot (3).jpg

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լոկալ ip-ի դեպքում (տվյալ դեպքում հենց տենց ա) հանգիստ կաշխատի:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ նույն խնդիրը հանդիպել ա Dlink ու Tplink ռաութերներով։ Ուրիշ պրովայդերից IP-Ն նորմալ ստանում էին, UCOM-ից՝ չէ։
> Յուքոմի գոյություն չուեցող սերվիսը պահանջեց ռաութերը տանել իրանց մոտ։ Վերջ որոշեցինք ռաութերների պռաշիվկեն թարմացնենք։ Dlink-ը կեսից մեռավ (էս ֆիրման վաղուց ա աչքիցս ընկել), իսկ TPlink-ը դրանից նորմալ թարմացավ, հետո նորմալ IP ստացավ ու խնդիրը լուծվավ։


Աթեիստ, խնդրի արմատն այս է: Ցանցի արխիտեկտուրան նայիր. նախ, UCOM-ի սարքն այնքան էլ մոդեմ չի, այն ընդամենը ուղղակի Gateway է դեպի UCOM-ի ցանց, որտեղ սեփական DHCP սերվերն է նստած (դեֆոլտով IP-ները դինամիկ են UCOM-ում): Ռաուտերով միանալու դեպքում, ընդհանուր առմամբ, կա երկու տարբերակ. անջատել ռաուտերի DHCP/DNS/այլ ֆունկցիոնալությունն ու ներքին ցանց չկազմակերպել (ասել է թե՝ ունենալ Hub՝ ռաուտերի կոնֆլիկտների լուծման ֆունկցիոնալությամբ), կամ էլ կարզմակերպել ներքին ցանց՝ ստատիկ IP-ներով, ու արտաքին ցանցի միանալ՝ ռաուտերի միջոցով այդ երկու ցանցերը bridge անելով (օֆիսի D-Link-ն ավտոմատ նման հնարավորություն էր տալիս): Երկրորդ տարբերակն, իհարկե, ռաուտերը պետք է թույլատրի: Կա, իհարկե, էլի մի տարբերակ՝ համակարգիչներից մեկն առանձին ցանցային քարտերով միացնել ռաուտերին ու UCOM-ին, ու ICS/Bridge Connections անել, ինչը հնարավորություն կտա ստեղծել ինտերնետ-սերվեր, տարբեր traffic shaper-ներով հետևել, որ ցանցի համակարգիչներից մեկի տորրենտը հանկարծ ամբողջ ցանցը չխեղդի, և այլն, բայց սերվերն ամբողջ ընթացքում պետք է միացրած մնա:

Մեր տանը մենք AdHoc WiFi ենք օգտագործում, մինչև Access Point լինի (1xWorkstationPC/2xLaptop/2xiPodTouch/1xSamsungGalaxyGio, միացող սարքերի ցանկը): Նորմալ է, առանձնապես չի նեղում:

----------

keyboard (14.10.2012)

----------


## Pagan_Angel

էսօր որոշ փորձեր անելուց հետո (կոնֆիգուռացիայի փոփոխություն) ռաուտեռը ռեզեթ անելուց հետո ... էլ չի միանում: ենթադրում եմ սարքս էնքան վատն ա, որ նույնիսկ դա չի կարացել անի :/ թեման փակենք երեվի ուղղակի

----------

